# so lost



## alphabrovo (Mar 21, 2013)

I fell out of love with my wife 5 years ago and was talking to a lawyer about divorce. Then my company downsized and i lost my job, so i had to stay. I now have a new job but have been stuck in this limbo for 5 years. pretending that everything was ok. It killed me. last year i made up my mind to leave. i saved up move out money and was about to close on an apartment when my agent after being told not to call me i would call him called my cell my wife answered and he said that the paper work for my new place is all ready to be signed. Needless to say that did not go over well. We had a blow out that resulted in me staying and trying to work things out. The problem is that i never wanted to work things out so every minute spent with her feels like years and sometimes its more than i can handle. i now have three kids and live in an area that has a very high cost of living. so i am out of luck as far as places to go. if this makes any sense its actually cheaper for me to buy than to rent. ( only i cant do that because she could end up taking the house in the divorce). I love my kids more than anything and have come to terms with the fact that i cant see them all the time and know that while it would be best for them to have a full family all the time, that i can not be a happy dad as long as i stay. but i cant afford to leave but the longer that i stay the harder it becomes and the more depressed i get, i am LOST, i don't have friends around here because i refuse to bring new people around my wife and into this situation. my best support lives 2000k miles away and cant be there. so do i stay and be unhappy and lose myself, do i leave and become broke from child support and rent, but be emotionally better off. How do i look at my 7 year old and say daddy needs to leave.


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

alphabrovo said:


> I fell out of love with my wife 5 years ago and was talking to a lawyer about divorce. Then my company downsized and i lost my job, so i had to stay. I now have a new job but have been stuck in this limbo for 5 years. pretending that everything was ok. It killed me. last year i made up my mind to leave. i saved up move out money and was about to close on an apartment when my agent after being told not to call me i would call him called my cell my wife answered and he said that the paper work for my new place is all ready to be signed. Needless to say that did not go over well. We had a blow out that resulted in me staying and trying to work things out. The problem is that i never wanted to work things out so every minute spent with her feels like years and sometimes its more than i can handle. i now have three kids and live in an area that has a very high cost of living. so i am out of luck as far as places to go. if this makes any sense its actually cheaper for me to buy than to rent. ( only i cant do that because she could end up taking the house in the divorce). I love my kids more than anything and have come to terms with the fact that i cant see them all the time and know that while it would be best for them to have a full family all the time, that i can not be a happy dad as long as i stay. but i cant afford to leave but the longer that i stay the harder it becomes and the more depressed i get, i am LOST, i don't have friends around here because i refuse to bring new people around my wife and into this situation. my best support lives 2000k miles away and cant be there. so do i stay and be unhappy and lose myself, do i leave and become broke from child support and rent, but be emotionally better off. How do i look at my 7 year old and say daddy needs to leave.


What is so bad about your wife?

As for how you tell your 7 year old "daddy needs to leave", is small potatoes compared to how you anwer when your 
7 year old asks: "why?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

